# Solved: Outlook "from" field keeps disappearing



## mwross14 (Apr 13, 2005)

PC = Dell GX270, running XP with Outlook 2002 sp3.

In Outlook, I click on my "Inbox" folder to read mail. There is no "From" field. I have added the "From" field several times by right clicking on the "Subject" field - "Customize Current View" - "Fields" - Move the "From" field from the column on the left to the right etc etc... And its there, life is good. However, as soon as I click on a different folder, then go back to my Inbox folder, the "From" field is missing again. The "From" field is in all my other folders, just won't stay in Inbox folder. Not a major deal but annoying. Is there a setting or an option somewhere that I am missing to make this change stick?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

You should, perhaps do a Start-->Run and type:

outlook.exe /cleanviews

And then reset your views the way you want them. I don't know WHY it wouldn't work, but it sounds like your views are hosed.


----------



## mwross14 (Apr 13, 2005)

I figured I might as well put my fix in here. We use Oracle connector not Exchange. So I uninstalled the Oracle connector and resetup Outlook.


----------

